
Government-funded inventions that Apple compiled into its devices - ColinWright
https://mastodon.social/@Catsandcatsandcats/104699133832574667
======
elvicherrera
I wasn’t aware siri was developed by DARPA.

~~~
ColinWright
Quoting from here:
[https://www.sri.com/hoi/siri/](https://www.sri.com/hoi/siri/)

 _" Siri, the first virtual personal assistant, arose from decades of SRI
research in artificial intelligence (AI). The technology was developed through
the SRI-led Cognitive Assistant that Learns and Organizes (CALO) project
within DARPA’s Personalized Assistant that Learns (PAL) program, the largest-
known AI project in U.S. History, and joint work with EPFL, the Swiss
institute of technology._

 _" SRI spun off Siri, Inc. in 2007 to bring the technology to consumers,
raising $24 million in two rounds of financing._

 _" In April 2010, Apple acquired Siri, and in October 2011, Siri was unveiled
as an integrated feature of the Apple iPhone 4S."_

